# Internet disconnects frequently with Steam Games



## Dazzeerr (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey guys, i've had this problem a while now and it's bugged me enough for me to seak help

Sometimes when I connect to any of my steam games (left 4 dead, team fortress 2, counter-strike 1.6 or source) it disconnects soon after entering the server or before it's even loaded.

Sometimes this disconnects the internet completely and I have to right-click repair it to renew the IP address and stuff, then it usually works. Once i'm in a game and it doesn't disconnect soon after loading however, i can stay in there for as long as I want and switch servers. It only seems to happen when i'm loading up a server for the first time in the day or whatever.

My internet is wireless, BT Home Hub 8mb
I've got a Netgear WN121T adapter, which is suited to gaming. My signal is always Excellent or Very Good.

I've tried Port Forwarding, not sure I did it 100% right but that didn't help anyway. I've also tried putting commands into the launch options under properties on the games and that hasn't worked either.

Anyone know how to fix this? :X Thanks


----------



## v12dock (Feb 20, 2009)

Do you have the newest drivers


----------



## Dazzeerr (Feb 20, 2009)

for the adapter yes


----------



## v12dock (Feb 20, 2009)

I would reset everything thing back to factory default and see if it still disconnects you


----------



## thraxed (Feb 20, 2009)

Seems its a pretty common problem from what I've read.. Setting your computer to be DMZ seems the only way to get it work with steam games.


----------



## v12dock (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah I guess you could try that, also do you have any firewalls running?


----------



## Dazzeerr (Feb 20, 2009)

How do you set it to DMZ? I haven't a clue what it is 

I've got no firewalls on, just Antivirus and Spybot.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 20, 2009)

Try running Fusion, with the advanced profile, I had the same issue with CS:S. It seemed to have solved some conflict that was occurring, by disabling alot of background programs.

You can also try setting the game to high priority with task manager.


----------



## v12dock (Feb 21, 2009)

log into your router at like 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.x.1

X = a number assigned in your ip so if it was 192.168.2.11

2 = X / 192.168.2.1


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 21, 2009)

I have this problem too and I believe it is a steam issue.


----------

